# Penn parts



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey guys I got a ton of reel parts to get rid of, I will give 15% off the price at pennparts.com i need room so I got to get these parts out of here let me know if anyone needs anything. I also have diawa, shimano


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

do you have a drag knob for a penn 712z?


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I do


----------



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

I need several 113h bridges, a few handles for the same reels and a handle for a 4500ss!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

how much for the spools for the penn levellines?and tell me a location to come get them.


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

Which level line there are 35 diff ones


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey emeraldcoast
Bridges with sleeve 3-113 H- $16.20
Handles 24-113H- $17.85
Handle for 4500ss 24-349H- $21.25


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Got a bearing cover for a SG7000 Sargus?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

350 levelline


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

$24 for the leveline spool


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

I do have parts for the sargus but I need to know the part number u need there ate so many little parts I don't know them all off the top of my head but I do have parts for it.


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

I found the bearing covers there $1.90


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I'll be back in town Sunday and will get up with you.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Sent you a PM. Also need a handle for a SG4000 Sargus, part # 15-3000BTL Handle Assembly.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

would you have a white/silver handle for a 706?


----------



## FEVER RELIEVER (Oct 27, 2009)

*penn parts*

Do you have any handles for penn 50TW and 30TW reels? how much?


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

do you have a gear sleeve part number 98-320? 

if so how much


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I need some parts for a 750SS. Basically the bail wire and the washers, roller and screw. 24-750, 35-750, 35A-704, 36-750, 36A-750 and 132-750. Let me know, Skip.


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

PM the parts anyone needs I will PM price back to you. I am shipping to the Navarre Pier everything can be picked up there ask for darryl. 706 parts are slim I use them my self! If can't get to Navarre pier I will ship to you if needed!


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

I am shipping Monday


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

Gator I do have your parts I still have to look up price I will update u tonight


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey this forum is hard to keep up if u guys want parts or have questions call or email me. [email protected]


----------

